# Lake Medina



## kevinstj (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been trying to fish Lake Medina over the past weekfor bass. Tried alot of different things (rubber worm,tube jigs,crank bait, spinner bait). Not having any luck. I just got back into fishing and no my skills are bad,but I use to catch fish in my younger years. I was wondering if any body is having any luck there. Any advice or suggestions of where to fish around the Medina area. I'm a catch and release guy who just likes catching some fish.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Lake Medina is not easy to fish. The water is pretty clear, there little to no shallow cover and the fish are spooky. Add the recent weather to that, and it is going to be a tough slog on that body of water. I have seen bass shallow only once, and that was in spring.

Most of the shore along the walking path has a weedline about 10-20' out from shore. The fish will generally be toward the deep side of that weedline. Throw a senko past the weedline.

Good luck!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Tough weather to fish in now...


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I would like to get my grandma there one day since she hasnt fished in a while..Whenever I bring it up on google maps though its looks like its at the end of a privat drive??..How do you access this place?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Medina lake is a very very deep res. I used to fish it with my dad years back when they stocked it with walleye..... Summer is a tuff time to fish it, I would try deep cranks or as the other poster said,,,,, SENKOS!!!!


----------



## wahsup13 (Apr 1, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> I would like to get my grandma there one day since she hasnt fished in a while..Whenever I bring it up on google maps though its looks like its at the end of a privat drive??..How do you access this place?


There is an entrance on route 18 right by the yours truly restaurant. I haven't been there in a long time but if i remember correctly it is about a 100 yd walk from the parking area to the lake. Then i think you have to walk up a big hill. I could be wrong about the hill...


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

wahsup13 said:


> There is an entrance on route 18 right by the yours truly restaurant. I haven't been there in a long time but if i remember correctly it is about a 100 yd walk from the parking area to the lake. Then i think you have to walk up a big hill. I could be wrong about the hill...


Thanks..I will have to try that while I am down there...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There is access to that lake off of SR 18 and Granger Rd. Haven't fished it in a while, but when I did I had my best luck in the spring and fall for bass using a rubber lizard rigged weedless. Right now all the bass are in the deep water that can't be reached from shore.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

wahsup13 said:


> There is an entrance on route 18 right by the yours truly restaurant. I haven't been there in a long time but if i remember correctly it is about a 100 yd walk from the parking area to the lake. Then i think you have to walk up a big hill. I could be wrong about the hill...


You are right. There is a small, unmarked parking lot on the right just after you pass the stores. It is immediately after the guard rail on the river overpass. It is very easy to miss! 

The hill has steps so you can get to the top of the levy. It is really a nice place to walk the dogs, and there are some beautiful homes on the other side.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah I had to look hard on google maps to see the access point..May pass it up a couple times in person lol..I dont think my grandma will care if she catches anything either way...Does anyone know if you can throw a canoe on there?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Iraqvet said:


> Yeah I had to look hard on google maps to see the access point..May pass it up a couple times in person lol..I dont think my grandma will care if she catches anything either way...Does anyone know if you can throw a canoe on there?


Yes, a canoe goes in there pretty easily. Can use an electric motor if you want to troll. I normally skip the motor since the lake isn't too big for paddling. I use canoe wheels and park in the lot off Granger road to avoid any steps. Longer walk than from rte 18, but flatter. I will probably give it a try later this week from a canoe.

http://www.medinacountyparks.com/Pages/RulesRegulations.html


----------

